# Australia Day/birthday Bbq And Brew Day Brisbane



## NickB (15/1/12)

Hi all!

Due to the Australian Government granting me a special public holiday the day after my brithday, I would like to invite all interested brewers/drinkers to an Australia Day/Birthday BBQ and Brew Day on Thursday Jan 26th 2012, in Murarrie, Brisbane....

I will be brewing a double batch of.... Ummm.... Something . Anyone who would like to is more than welcome to bring a brew rig and join in the festivities/shambles.... Unfortunately my rig takes pretty much all my available electrical capacity, so all rigs would have to be gas fired. I may however be able to spare a power point for a while if you have an electric HLT....

Plans are for a dough in at around 9:30-10:00, BBQ lunch (I will provide snags, bread, salads etc - BYO other meat but keep in mind I only have a small BBQ so there may be a queue!).

Have some glasses, but bring one if you remember! Plenty of seats for around 12 people, any more and I'll arrange someone to bring some chairs. 

SWMBOs and kiddies more than welcome, as long as they are OK with dogs (have 2x Labs - one is still a puppy and a little boisterous so the really young ones may get knocked down...!) I also have a small inflatable pool - bring your swimmers/bathers/togs if you feel the need...

Not planning on a late finish as both SWMBO and I are at work on Friday (well, I'm at TAFE - but exams are like work, right?) and unless anyone is desperate, I don't really have the space for anyone to stay.... PM me if there's any issues...

I'm approx 800m walk from Murarrie train station. If you're arriving early on the train I can pick you up at the station.

There will be up to 5 beers on tap, drink as much as you like! If anyone would like to bring a keg, I would suggest a self-contained unit if possible, but I can probably accommodate one or even 2 kegs in the kegerator, with a space and a tap at the bar - first two PMs get the goods.... My portable setup will also be available if needed... Bring 2 bags of ice and it's yours to use!

Oh, and because it's Jan 26th, the Hottest 100 will be counting down on the stereo...

So, please reply to the thread if you're interested in coming, and I'll PM you with the address details in the next week or so...

Looking forward to catching up with some of the regulars, and I hope some of the newer members can make it along too!

Cheers and Beers!


----------



## winkle (15/1/12)

Well pencil me in.


----------



## NickB (15/1/12)

:beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (15/1/12)

winkle said:


> Well pencil me in.



Me too! :icon_drunk: 

Looks like QR has the Sunday Timetable (Public holidays are ST) working in my favour at long last. :super: 

Might even give my 1987 QR free pass an airing?  

TP


----------



## edschache (15/1/12)

Having a breakfast thing just down the road from yours at colmslie beach which you're welcome to join in on if you're not busy setting up (not sure on time at this stage but I'll be there early to get a spot. Depending on how long we kick on (a few ppl going on to lunches) I may be able to swing by later in the day with some left over food and a keg + camp fridge (will fit 2 more kegs). Will let you know on the day if that's ok.

On the chair front I don't think we'll be using our 10 outdoor chairs on the day so I could drop them over the evening before if you get lots of takers.

cheers,

Ed


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/12)

Put me down as well. And so I can help you while you brew I will bring my fresh merkin beard.

Cheers


----------



## Sully (15/1/12)

I will hopefully have a long weekend then (5 day-er FTW), will see how I am traveling health wise though, its a daily gamble at the moment <_< . Will see if I can track down Chap Chap so he can jump out of a cake in a mankini for you and sing Happy Birthday in his best Marilyn Monroe voice...

Cheers

Sully


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/12)

Sully said:


> I will hopefully have a long weekend then (5 day-er FTW), will see how I am traveling health wise though, its a daily gamble at the moment <_< . Will see if I can track down Chap Chap so he can jump out of a cake in a mankini for you and sing Happy Birthday in his best Marilyn Monroe voice...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



More like marilyn manson


----------



## NickB (15/1/12)

:icon_vomit: to both the above posts!


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

We have been invited to something else but I thought I'll give it a try and run it pass the war office. She had a look on her face like a smacked arse, so I guess I'm out. <_<

Batz


----------



## NickB (15/1/12)

Well if she wakes up Australia day and the car and Batz are gone..... Whatyagonnado???


----------



## NickB (15/1/12)

edschache said:


> Having a breakfast thing just down the road from yours at colmslie beach which you're welcome to join in on if you're not busy setting up (not sure on time at this stage but I'll be there early to get a spot. Depending on how long we kick on (a few ppl going on to lunches) I may be able to swing by later in the day with some left over food and a keg + camp fridge (will fit 2 more kegs). Will let you know on the day if that's ok.
> 
> On the chair front I don't think we'll be using our 10 outdoor chairs on the day so I could drop them over the evening before if you get lots of takers.
> 
> ...




Hey Ed,

Most likely will be too bust to make the breakfast, but would be great if you could pop around after your event. Just let me know!

I'll let you know closer to the day re: chairs, but if needed that would be awesome....

Hope you can make it along!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## argon (15/1/12)

Would love to come mate, but already booked in aus day. 
Have a good one.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (16/1/12)

Bummer . There's always next time!

Cheers


----------



## sav (16/1/12)

Im locked in too nick, catch up sooner then later mate.


Hottest 100 :super: :super: :super: Thats 3 jjjs

sava


----------



## TidalPete (16/1/12)

sav said:


> Im locked in too nick, catch up sooner then later mate.
> 
> 
> Hottest 100 :super: :super: :super: Thats 3 jjjs
> ...



So you're jumping on the 7.35 or whatever at Beerwah or are you driving & drinking lemon squash all day Sav?

TP


----------



## sav (16/1/12)

TidalPete said:


> So you're jumping on the 7.35 or whatever at Beerwah or are you driving & drinking lemon squash all day Sav?
> 
> TP




No pete have other plans catch up next time

sav


----------



## NickB (16/1/12)

So are you coming Sav...? Still can't work your posts out! I must be getting old like Pete or something....

Cheers


----------



## sav (16/1/12)

Not. but will be listening hottest 100


----------



## NickB (16/1/12)

Ahhh, ok. Shame you can't make it....

Cheers


----------



## Florian (16/1/12)

Working on it.. Well, waiting for the perfect time to 'ask' that is.


----------



## mccuaigm (16/1/12)

^^

Same as Florian, will see if it can work here


----------



## NickB (16/1/12)

'Like'

Do it guys... 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (17/1/12)

Just have to see if i am working at the old Archive on Aussie day before i can commit, but sounds like a hoot!


----------



## NickB (17/1/12)

Will keep my fingers crossed!

Looks like I'll be doing a pick-up at Murarrie train station at around 9:50am, so if anyone is training in, I'll be there...

Cheerd


----------



## Maheel (17/1/12)

trying to talk the SWMBO into an extra day in MLB (for her) then i can get a ticket to this brew daze  

you are just in the next suburb h34r:


----------



## NickB (17/1/12)

Good luck with that one... <_< 

Chuck her some extra shopping money maybe.... 

Cheers


----------



## Maheel (17/1/12)

NickB said:


> Chuck her some extra shopping money maybe....



easier just not to question that.....


----------



## Parks (17/1/12)

Hmmmm.... I do have plans but I know for sure the beer will be better at your place...


----------



## NickB (17/1/12)

I'm sure you can always make an excuse to not make the other event.....


----------



## Parks (17/1/12)

NickB said:


> I'm sure you can always make an excuse to not make the other event.....


Been married 3 years now - I'm a pro at making up excuses


----------



## NickB (17/1/12)

:beer:


----------



## mccuaigm (17/1/12)

I might be in for this now, more info later


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Love your work Goldy!


----------



## tallie (18/1/12)

Thanks for the invite NickB. I've got three other shindigs going on that day, but I might be able to drop by for a beer or two on the way to/from one of the others.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Florian (18/1/12)

I'm in!

Hoping to have a drinkable keg ready by then but not 100% sure yet. Is there still a tap space available?


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Yep, can make a space available Florian. However, your beers are always better than mine.... Moral dilemma! 

Nah, not a problem at all.

Still one tap free for anyone bringing a keg along...

Cheers


----------



## Florian (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, can make a space available Florian. However, your beers are always better than mine.... Moral dilemma!



Can bring one of my not so good beers then if that helps with your moral...  

Have a corn infected Bo Pils, boring low hopped landlord and Saphir Pils with some sort of yeast issue on offer. 
Take your pick and let me know so i can stick them back in the fridge a few days beforehand. 

:lol: :lol: 

No, seriously, thanks for the compliments, but I disagree entirely.


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Just kidding, I know your beers are shit.... h34r:




Bring whatever you like. I may have a lager or two on, haven't decided if they're good enough yet!

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (18/1/12)

Hi Nick,

I have to do the whole work thing during the day at Archive unfortunately, but i may be able to make an appearance after my shift if you guys plan to kick on for a while.

Cheers Joey


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Will be drinking until about dinner time I guess. Do have some 'work/TAFE' the next morning, but pop in anyway!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

OK, so anyone who is an AFL supporter is most welcome, with both open arms and open glasses (and an open bar )

Rugby League Supporters are welcome, but only just. Entry fee will be enforced. Either $25 or a thumb up the clacker of the nearest League supporter, plus $9/pint. Any smaller glasses will be charged out at $9, plus a yelling at for being a girly-man who loves the thumb....

It's only fair....








h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> OK, so anyone who is an AFL supporter is most welcome, with both open arms and open glasses (and an open bar  )
> 
> Rugby League Supporters are welcome, but only just. Entry fee will be enforced. Either $25 or a thumb up the clacker of the nearest League supporter.
> 
> ...



Well, OK..........................................but it should be a clean thumb...............with protection.....alright


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

You heathen! Did Hoppa use protection - unless protection constitutes a League short-short... And you call yourself a QLDer??? (well, maybe not a Pete QLDER...)???


----------



## pike1973 (18/1/12)

What about Union supporters? They must be free or maybe even an appearance free.
:lol:


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

pike1973 said:


> What about Union supporters? They must be free or maybe even an appearance free.
> :lol:




Union? No issues! Go the Reds! It's just the Leaguers and their stinky feet poo roll...


----------



## winkle (18/1/12)

Meh, I might just stay home and watch tapes of the Broncos kicking the Storms arse (with thier feet - fingers and thumbs is a Sydney thing)


----------



## edschache (18/1/12)

dare I ask what happens to people that don't enjoy watching any sport, no problem havinng a kick around or doing other sport related things but I can't be asked watching other people do it.... I'm still allowed on the forum right? guys?... hello..... [silent stares]


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> You heathen! Did Hoppa use protection - unless protection constitutes a League short-short... And you call yourself a QLDer??? (well, maybe not a Pete QLDER...)???



Well as long as the thumb nails are filed. Nothin worse than a sharp thumb nail up your arse whilst copping a proper tackle. For those that are AFL supporters, a tackle does not involve giving your opponent a cuddle around the waste, followed by push me shove you.


----------



## TidalPete (18/1/12)

winkle said:


> Meh, I might just stay home and watch tapes of the Broncos kicking the Storms arse (with thier feet - fingers and thumbs is a Sydney thing)



Me too!
I reckon anything's better than watching aerial ping pong. Even having a (sterilised thumb with a sharp nail shoved up your (not mine :lol coit sounds a better alternative. h34r: 

TP


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Ed, you're more than welcome. Just don't complain about the man-handling and tackling around the middle later in the day...!

Brad - I'm sure Pete will give you a cuddle. You're obviously missing the intimacy of the Xmas swap.

Poor Poppet... h34r:




Cheers!


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

So, Pete.... Is that an invite for the next swap... 


"ahhh, talk to me all raspy-like, QUEENSLANDERRRRRRRR Lockyer style whilst you impale my coit with your thumbs...."


Or something...

Ahem


:icon_vomit:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (18/1/12)

Nick, i'm gonna put my name down on the list....... as far as AFL goes can we wear our team colours/gurnesy? You being Tasmanian, What the bloody hell do you support?


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> You being Tasmanian, What the bloody hell do you support?



Incest?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (18/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Incest?




Brad....... tut tut tut 

EDIT: we can all take the piss out of his scar when we see him on the day.... But on the internet............ WTF?


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Well, it's been mandatory since 81, and being born in 82, they'd mostly got the surgery procedures sorted by then. I only have a 30-40cm scar. Mond you my extra was protruding from the groinal area. InCider's seen it... Scared him out of his sleeping bag at Batz's place....


----------



## NickB (19/1/12)

OK, so is anyone else who is coming bringing a keg and need a spot in the freezer or the party keg setup?

I'll most likely be PMing everyone who has confirmed attendance with the address details etc by Sunday night. I can also confirm details at BABBs on Wed night if needed.

Cheers


----------



## paxx (20/1/12)

Unfortunately work has gotten in the way of my social life again so won't be able to make it


----------



## NickB (20/1/12)

Bummer.... But WORK on AUSTRALIA DAY???? It's....it's...well it's Un-AUSTRALIAN!

Cheers


----------



## paxx (20/1/12)

NickB said:


> Bummer.... But WORK on AUSTRALIA DAY???? It's....it's...well it's Un-AUSTRALIAN!
> 
> Cheers



yes it is a PUBLIC holiday i have explained this to my employer and asked for the salary of a private employee for that day(im salaried so dont get any extra $) to which i was told to F*%k off in a very Australian way.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (20/1/12)

I reckon I'll be there bro, but I'll need to do some convincing of SWMBO.....

I haven't brewed lately with new job and all, I might bottle some Banyo Hop Bomb and bring it over....


----------



## NickB (22/1/12)

Banyo Hop Bomb you say.... Sounds great!


----------



## jameson (22/1/12)

Hi Nick been humming and haing over this all week. A brew day for Australia day with with a top brewer and a chance to have a little tinkle of that sex panther :icon_drool2: . But with swambo working and me incharge of the kids it could be a little stressful the older one is good she would be looking to help but the young one big red she the handful. Not worried about the pups jumping all over her but her jumping all over the pups.
Thanks jameson


----------



## NickB (22/1/12)

jameson said:


> Hi Nick been humming and haing over this all week. A brew day for Australia day with with a top brewer and a chance to have a little tinkle of that sex panther :icon_drool2: . But with swambo working and me incharge of the kids it could be a little stressful the older one is good she would be looking to help but the young one big red she the handful. Not worried about the pups jumping all over her but her jumping all over the pups.
> Thanks jameson




Ha, don't worry about our dogs, the little one will run and play for hours.... There also may be at least one other 8yo coming, perhaps a couple of younger ones as well...

As mentioned, all are welcome, so go on, do it 

Cheers


----------



## lczaban (22/1/12)

Hey Nick,

While the day promises to be awesome, I'll be spending it in the hole in the ground I call work... <_< Be sure to have a good one and we'll see if we can't catch up around the traps at some stage...

Cheers, GG


----------



## NickB (22/1/12)

Another Un-Australian boss making people work on the most holy of days for the Aussie Man. Shame, shame, shame!


----------



## jameson (22/1/12)

NickB said:


> Ha, don't worry about our dogs, the little one will run and play for hours.... There also may be at least one other 8yo coming, perhaps a couple of younger ones as well...
> 
> As mentioned, all are welcome, so go on, do it
> 
> Cheers


No worries I'm in. Will be driving tho unless I can persuade Michelle to drop us of and pick us up after work not likely. Just mentioned to Bella that we going to one of my friends house to make beer.
Her big sy
Me there going to be other kids one the same age as your self.
Now I'm getting hit with 20 million questions.
Let me know if you want me to bring anything.
Oh and looking forward to a lesson on a few things.


----------



## [email protected] (22/1/12)

NickB said:


> Another Un-Australian boss making people work on the most holy of days for the Aussie Man. Shame, shame, shame!



That's funny as GG works for the "big Australian".


----------



## lczaban (22/1/12)

abc said:


> That's funny as GG works for the "big Australian".



But Marius is a saffa... :angry: - nuff said...

Good to meet you at Winkles yesterday btw abc :beer:


----------



## Batz (22/1/12)

You guys have a good one, bummer I can't make it. Still I might catch up with a few of you at BaBBS Wednesday night. 

Batz


----------



## [email protected] (22/1/12)

GravityGuru said:


> But Marius is a saffa... :angry: - nuff said...
> 
> Good to meet you at Winkles yesterday btw abc :beer:



It was good to meet you too. Did you and winkle make a session of it?

You are right about your location.......near Winkle's place! And what a good place to be.

Must try and find some time to come to one of these gatherings.


----------



## lczaban (22/1/12)

abc said:


> It was good to meet you too. Did you and winkle make a session of it?
> 
> You are right about your location.......near Winkle's place! And what a good place to be.
> 
> Must try and find some time to come to one of these gatherings.



A session was somewhat had abc - I was suffering the effects of spending the previous four nights up until all hours in Townsville imbibing WAYYYY to much... :icon_drunk: I staggered home at some stage before it got completely out of control. Call me soft (feel free to insert an alternative appropriate alternate insult here...), but I'm having an AFD today to get somewhat back on track...

Catch you when I'm back off the wagon! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Parks (22/1/12)

Was (and still kinda am) hoping to make it but it's looking more and more unlikey. I guess I'm not as good at making up excuses as I thought


----------



## NickB (22/1/12)

Weak! Don't need excuses - simply an 'I'm going out, be back later'...

Or doesn't that work???


----------



## Parks (22/1/12)

Nah, it's not about excuses, it's about having a few weeks before the next kid is born to get a thousand things done.

Weak - yes, but I do spend a lot of weekends brewing instead of playing house so it kinda evens out.


----------



## NickB (23/1/12)

Just kidding Parks, know how busy things can be...

Batz - you're coming to BABBs? Just extend the meeting until Thursday evening... Julie can come too 

Cheers


----------



## NickB (23/1/12)

OK guys,

Have PMed everyone who has shown any interest in coming, so if you were expecting a PM and didn't get one, let me know and I'll flick one over to you!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Florian (23/1/12)

Batz said:


> Still I might catch up with a few of you at BaBBS Wednesday night.



Was planning on skipping this meeting due to Nick's do the next morning, but I might make an effort then, seeing I can't make it up to the cave in March.


----------



## NickB (23/1/12)

Yep, don't be soft Florian! I'll be there (admittedly, will be taking it slightly easy though)

Cheers


----------



## Batz (23/1/12)

NickB said:


> Batz - you're coming to BABBs? Just extend the meeting until Thursday evening... Julie can come too
> 
> Cheers



Yes I plan on being there, I'm just a little worried about the rain that's been pissing down all day and not looking like stopping in a hurry. 
Finger crossed we don't get flooded in.


----------



## NickB (23/1/12)

Hmmm, forecast (for Brissy at least) looks like rain and storms for at least the next week....

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (24/1/12)

Why do I ge the impression that the brew day might be doomed...????

Could it be the torrential downpour that looks set to continue onto next week, or the torrential downpour that is happening right now, or the renewed flooding....

Hope it's all still a go for Thursday.... 

Happy Australia Day indeed!

Cheers


----------



## mccuaigm (24/1/12)

Damn QLD Summer rain.. :angry: 

Looks like I'll be fixing my roof which nearly fell in with the weight of water behind it that leaked on. I had to drill some relief holes just now to allow it do drain before it collapsed.

Not Happy


----------



## NickB (24/1/12)

Bugger  Hope it's a quick fix and you can still make it on Thurs...


Cheers


----------



## sim (24/1/12)

NickB said:


> I'll be there (admittedly, will be taking it slightly easy though)



...pfft, soft!  

See you at BABBS Nick, but not on thurs im afraid, jumping in a plane.


----------



## NickB (24/1/12)

Skydiving in this weather? You're game!


----------



## edschache (24/1/12)

rain has canned my breaky bbq so it's made me more likely to show up. even if there's flooding I should be right, only one creek between mine and yours and my old hilux has experience with flood waters and hasn't let me down yet. Worst case if I'm flooded in I've got 80L of my own to keep me hydrated until help arrives.


----------



## sim (24/1/12)

sim said:


> jumping in a plane.



actually its quite safe, as long as the fasten seatbelt sign has been turned off.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/1/12)

I will be there in my Driz-a-bone, I might not even bother putting pants on....

Proper sus-like.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I will be there in my Driz-a-bone, I might not even bother putting pants on....
> 
> Proper sus-like.



Catching the train again then hey Dan?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/1/12)

How did you kn.....


----------



## adam (24/1/12)

Nick if it's still on, I'd like to come to the demo as it will be my first. Let me know what to bring
Cheers, adam


----------



## NickB (24/1/12)

No worries adam, will PM you the address... 

Just bring any meat other than snags that you want, and some bottles or a keg if you want to (no compulsory).

Otherwise, just bring an open mind 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

Oh, and a warped sense of humour/love of sheep will be appreciated by some of the attendees.... 

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (25/1/12)

Apologies Nick et al, I'm staying in Toowoomba today and tomorrow on account of the weather and potential for flooding/ stranding etc. I'm sure you'll all manage though, so have fun you chaps! :icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

No worries mate, better to be safe than sorry! 

Just thinking I haven't done a recipe for the brew tomorrow yet! Might go a double batch of Ordinary Bitter with some EKG, Styrians and Bramling Cross.... Will whip up a recipe when I get home from TAFE this arvo....

Getting close now!!


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/12)

NickB said:


> Why do I ge the impression that the brew day might be doomed...????
> Could it be the torrential downpour that looks set to continue onto next week, or the torrential downpour that is happening right now, or the renewed flooding....
> Happy Australia Day indeed!
> 
> Cheers



Good to see this summer weather returning to the days of my youth Nickster (without any serious residential flooding of course -- but that's another topic for discussion. <_< Lots of floods do more good than harm). :super: 
Better rain than drought & nothing like a few cyclones this time of the year to ease any pontential water shortages & help the farmers on their way.
Only showers + the odd thunderstorm expected tomorrow mate so It's all systems GO at Murarrie I would expect? 
See you at the station. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

No worries Pete... All systems go still!!! 

Assume you're still getting in at 9:43? Have you confirmed that with Translink... Not sure if they're on a standard Sunday timetable or a special Aussie Day one...

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/12)

NickB said:


> No worries Pete... All systems go still!!!
> 
> Assume you're still getting in at 9:43? Have you confirmed that with Translink... Not sure if they're on a standard Sunday timetable or a special Aussie Day one...
> 
> Cheers



Still to confirm after stumps versus the currymunchers but all QLD public holidays have always run to a Sunday timetable in my lifetime mate although with that bitch of a woman in charge destroying this great State who knows what will happen next?
In the extremely unlikely event that times have changed I'll PM you tonight.
Looking forward to this one Nickster & once again AVH Thirtyith B'day to Yoouuuuuu! 



TP


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/12)

> Still to confirm after stumps versus the currymunchers


All sorted Nick. :icon_chickcheers: 
Please expect a 9.43AM arrival as stated earlier.

TP


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

Done Pete 

See you then.


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

OK, off to bed now.... See you all in the morning! 

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/1/12)

I'll be around mid afternoon now mate. I have to go back to work for a couple of hours  Still keen to put a face to the name though.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

NickB said:


> OK, off to bed now.... See you all in the morning!
> 
> Cheers


wake up!
Now how do you re clock.........


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

I'm up, I'm up!

Now, grain-a-crushin' time, HLT turneroning time, and some BBQ eggs and bacon breakfast time!

Happy 'Straya day!

@_WALLACE_ - be good to finally catch up - don't work too hard, that'd be UnAustralian now wouldn't it!!


Cheers!


----------



## Clutch (26/1/12)

Sounds like a great day ahead. Is there any chance of me being able to pop around and annoy people with n00b AG questions?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

Time for me to jump on the looser cruiser and get over there....

Should I bring a raincoat?

Looks deceptively sunny at the moment.


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

Indeed you can, not an issue at all. Kicking off around 10ish, mashing in somewhere between 10 and 11. Snags, salads, bread etc supplied. Just rock up, but if you have a spare glass, probably an idea to bring it - I may not have enough... PMing you the address now.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

Ha Dan, don't get here too early! I'm not even remotely ready yet!!!!!

Raincoat may not be necessary - we have all of the downstairs area including the garage, so unless you want to stand in the rain you'll probably be ok 

Cheers


----------



## mccuaigm (26/1/12)

Gotta stay & do some clean up here after the roof damage we copped the other night.

Not gonna make it today Nick, have a great day guys.

Happy Straya day :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

yeah no dramas dude it will take me ages to get there anyway.


----------



## Clutch (26/1/12)

I'm on the bike too but I'm just around the corner. It's sunny right now but I'm guessing it'll cloud over.


----------



## Florian (26/1/12)

Am up and running, just need a shower and some food. 
Don't start any brewing related activities before I'm there, I wanna finally break with my tradition of turning up when the mash is already sorted. 

Should be there around 10, driver dependant. 
Will bring half a keg and some german snags, but didn't have a chance to test the beer so hope it'll be alright.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

******* Queensland rail...
I blame you nick, I'll be a while, they decided not to run the train I was going to catch


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

Public holiday is Sunday timetable!!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

Now there is some old derelict yelling at his missus in the seat next to me, and she has less hair than me and it's bright orange.
I hate public transport. 
The things I do for you nick...


----------



## jyo (26/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Now there is some old derelict yelling at his missus in the seat next to me, and she has less hair than me and it's bright orange.
> I hate public transport.
> The things I do for you nick...



That sounds just like the Armadale line! Except we have more stabbings.
You boys sound set to have a cracking day!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

Ok mash is just finished.
Anyone that rocks up now better be half cut because we are...
The kiwi jokes have already started...


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

Got up late and its as humid as fark, got as far as hacking the undergrowth out of the chook pen to get up on the roof , couldn't find the leak - when Rosco turned up with beers and a demand to watch cricket. Just cracked the first one so I'm not going to make it, sorry. Tell Dan to put on his trousers or threaten him with a burnt sausage.


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

FFS you are so soft. You will never be invited again...







h34r:


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

First beer was a wine strenght Acerola Tarwe,



ain't going nowhere now :icon_drunk: 
This is being blended with a bright red one into the 40 litre keg, I'll save you a bottle.


----------



## edschache (26/1/12)

thanks Nick! Great day even if i did have to bail. have fun boys! hopefully this time next year I'll have a deck to host something.


----------



## Florian (26/1/12)

Quote of the day. 

Olde Tidal Pete:
I can't remember, but...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

...... But that's pretty dark for a pilsner....


----------



## Batz (26/1/12)

it's a grapefruit


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

"pull my finger" :icon_vomit:


----------



## NickB (26/1/12)

I'm coming, honest!


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

NickB said:


> I'm coming, honest!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

I just put tidal on a train at central...
Look after urself pete, u dunno how long it will be before the museum needs ur skin....


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I just put tidal on a train at central...
> Look after urself pete, u dunno how long it will be before the museum needs ur skin....



was it going to Ipswich?


----------



## Florian (26/1/12)

Back home now, wasn't expecting the MIL to be there at pick up. 
Great day anyway, thanks to Mr. (Errhhmm) and Mrs NickB to hosting this event. 


Can't believe Mr and Mrs W. Missed out, must be getting old, hey?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/1/12)

Thanks Nick for the show. Sorry for the short visit but it was good to put a face to the names King Brown Brewing, NickB and Florian


----------



## Florian (26/1/12)

And don't forget Mr bloody Tidal freakin Pete!


----------



## jameson (26/1/12)

Thanks again NickB next time I should have the hand break off and get amongst it a bit more. The few beers I did have were hitting the spot but would of loved to get stuck in. me wee one was asleep b4 the end of your street and Bella had agood time to.


----------



## jameson (26/1/12)

Hi nick just quick question the big pot you had $100 one. What size was it and do you think it would take the roar of a Italian spiral burner? I do have a keg ready to convert and realise that the pot not top quality. But for double batch biab it looks the go. Did you get your two cubes?


----------



## Clutch (26/1/12)

Thanks Nick, was good to meet you and the rest of the guys!


----------



## NickB (27/1/12)

Thanks to everyone for coming along! Had a great time catching up with the regulars, meeting some of the newbies, and generally drinking too much 

Oh, and we made some beer too 

@jameson - The pot I got was approx 95L, and I wouldn't trust those pots for direct fire (too thin), especially something med or high pressure. I'd only contemplate using one with a fixed element or two in it - in fact that's what I'm gonna do... The same shop does have 70L versions though, and they seem a little more heavy duty and pretty good value at $80...

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/12)

Belated thanks to Mr & Mrs Nickster for an most enjoyable day. :icon_cheers: 
Good to see a few of the regulars again & meet those brewers I hadn't met before. :beer: 

TP


----------

